# nerve striking



## 8253 (Apr 22, 2004)

Just curious if anyone has any ideas about nerve striking.


----------



## MJS (Apr 22, 2004)

8253 said:
			
		

> Just curious if anyone has any ideas about nerve striking.



Doc would be a good one to ask how they apply to Kenpo.  However, they are used in other arts as well.  Dillman is big on pressure points, as well as many of the FMA.  They are, IMO, good to know, due to the fact that not every situation you're going to find yourself in, is going to warrant a knee strike or groin hit.  

Mike


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 22, 2004)

They HURT!!  :boing2: 

Can be used in a variety of applications and the best parts is can be hit unintentionaly (of course those in Kenpo know we do it for fun) and really do create a stunning effect on your opponent.

Lots of anatomy and muscle terms to use there but Just learn the targets and see the effect. 

BTW to feel is to believe.

Dave


----------



## kenpo12 (Apr 22, 2004)

c2kenpo said:
			
		

> They HURT!!  :boing2:
> 
> Can be used in a variety of applications and the best parts is can be hit unintentionaly (of course those in Kenpo know we do it for fun) and really do create a stunning effect on your opponent.
> 
> ...



Guess you've never worked out with Clyde.  The man has no nerve points.


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 22, 2004)

kenpo12 said:
			
		

> Guess you've never worked out with Clyde.  The man has no nerve points.



Think I worked out with him in Vegas once. Can't remember what we worked on tho!. 

I have a friend the same way. Hit the nerve and nothing. Pinch him tho!!!  :uhyeah: 

Dave


----------



## Bill Lear (Apr 22, 2004)

c2kenpo said:
			
		

> Think I worked out with him in Vegas once. Can't remember what we worked on tho!.
> 
> I have a friend the same way. Hit the nerve and nothing. Pinch him tho!!!  :uhyeah:
> 
> Dave



Pinch Clyde? :lol: Yeah right! :lol: 
That won't do anything! :lol:
I tried it. Once.   
Try dropping an anvil on him. That may be the only thing that works! :idunno:


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 22, 2004)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Pinch Clyde? :lol: Yeah right! :lol:
> That won't do anything! :lol:
> I tried it. Once.
> Try dropping an anvil on him. That may be the only thing that works! :idunno:




So that bears the question is the anvil made from the ACME co.??? :boing2:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Apr 22, 2004)

People who seem not to have meridians is an interesting subject all by itself.I hate training with these guys because it can be dangerous for them.I have trained with some people that wrist locks don't cause any pain and you can break their wrist before they feel anything.When my son was training in bjj,I had to tell him to tapp out because his shoulders are so flexible that he didn't feel pain that most people did.I'm sure many of you have had to deal with these people too.


----------



## JD_Nelson (Apr 22, 2004)

Do you get that tough from not being able to block???



 

Salute,

JD


----------



## Doc (Apr 23, 2004)

8253 said:
			
		

> Just curious if anyone has any ideas about nerve striking.


Ask a specific question and I'll attempt to answer it.


----------



## kevin kilroe (Apr 26, 2004)

Doc,

Is there any recommended reading on the subject?

Respectfully,

Kevin Kilroe


----------



## Doc (Apr 26, 2004)

kevin kilroe said:
			
		

> Doc,
> 
> Is there any recommended reading on the subject?
> 
> ...



Sir, with regard to reading material, there is a ton of it out there. Acupuncture/acupressure books, charts along with many martial arts books that profess to teach you how to use them. None of them can or do. They can give you some ideas about theory, but point locations and applications, must be taught by a teacher within context of the application.

Nerve locations are general, not specific. Every person is different. Plus most of the charts and diagrams are based on acupuncture mappings that are designed for healing purposes of an average gender-neutral person in a supine position. In actual combat applications, that information is irrelevant. Active human interaction cause points to open, close, and more importantly, to move moment to moment.

My suggestion is to find someone who is willing to teach you the information in context of how you feel you need to use it. However, there are some M.A. books that can give you an idea of how they are supposed to function in self-defense applications, but none of them will show you how to make it happen in the real world. 

They are all about the same. Some use what they think is "Bunkai" taken from forms and kata, while others go deeper into theory about cycles of Destruction etc. In the end they are not applicable.

I cannot recommend any books on the subject, because your money would better spend on instruction rather than books or videos. Even then, if an instructor professes to teach you without instructing you in body mechanics, he's ripping you off.

I have a student who is licensed by the state as a certified acupuncturist, and he is a chiropractor. You would think he would understand combat applications. He doesn't. It is unique and very specific information passed from a competent teacher to trusted students. The Chinese have not given up the real information to general use yet. That is why most debunk it. Very few actually have the knowledge. Of course there are some that can hit a point of a person standing still for a demo, but fighting is different.

The number one thing I can tell anyone is simple. There are no short cuts. If there were, everybody would be doing it.

You will have to decide from your own research what to do. Sorry I didn't have more for you.


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Pinch Clyde? :lol: Yeah right! :lol:
> That won't do anything! :lol:
> I tried it. Once.
> Try dropping an anvil on him. That may be the only thing that works! :idunno:



such hype it sounds like it's time to start a thread entitled tale of Clyde O'Bryant.

wait is that the goldendragon I'm out of here.......


----------



## dosandojang (May 2, 2004)

Doc, are you Dr. Ron Chapel, formerly of the BKF? If so, Stanley says hi!


----------

